# First visit



## petronella64 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello all! This is my first visit to this place. I'm an older lady who writes speculative fiction as far as I can tell. Going to have a look around the site.


----------



## Sam (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Petronella64. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to WF.


----------



## Mintzs (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forums! You can call me Kelsey!


----------



## JHB (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## terrib (Jul 24, 2008)

welcome 64, glad to have you honey


----------



## No Brakes (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## ohdear (Jul 25, 2008)

hello there petronella 64

speculative fiction. an interesting genre.

have fun.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello to you and welcome to WF.  Glad to have you with us.


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 25, 2008)

hey and welcome, great to have you, petronella64.


----------



## JHB (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 25, 2008)

hey JHB... ...you already said that


----------



## petronella64 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you all for your nice welcomes! :-D


----------



## Shinn (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## JHB (Jul 26, 2008)

SparkyLT said:


> hey JHB... ...you already said that



How the.....?


----------



## Damien. (Jul 26, 2008)

That's oddddd and therefore funnnnnny


----------



## Industrial (Jul 27, 2008)

i forgot to say welcome so:

welcome to the internet sensation with over 5 billion members worldwide.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome. I hope I get to see your work soon.


----------



## petronella64 (Jul 28, 2008)

If anyone is interested I've posted an excerpt from my novel in progress in the Fiction forum - it's called The Mirror.


----------



## Battlemage (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey, jus' stopping by to welcome you to the site.  Have fun.  I insist.

-Battlemage


----------

